# Web Easy Pro 8 - Image Gallery?



## mpcweb (Feb 2, 2012)

This is my first time with Web Easy - does it have an "image gallery" or some such, where you can view uploaded pictures/files that you have placed in your website. Still designing, website up yet.
Many thanks for any help.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

I think that I have found a solution for you, if you go to File >> New >> Website >> 

When you are at the "Select a template style for your Website." page, select "Family and Personal" from the drop down menu and the first template listed should be the Photo Album Wizard.

Not sure if that is what you are looking for but it will get you started.


----------



## mpcweb (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks for reply. I will have a go at your suggestion - it was more wondering where I can look at files I have uploaded to website myself, a couple of photos and several PDF files.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Are you thinking of a program like Lightbox?


----------



## mpcweb (Feb 2, 2012)

Thank you for the replies. my question really, thinking about it, is how/where does webeasy 8 store photos/files I have put on my website (still in design stage, not published yet). I am not using a template. How can I be sure that when I publish they "go with my website," they are just uploaded from my laptop at present.
I am very new to this, I live in the UK and find Avanquest's support very poor. US customers get a lot more, live chat etc. I have tried without success to open an account with Soft City (as Avanquest recommends) - but am now in such a muddle with email addresses/passwords that all I get now are error messages when I try to log in/create an account.
I am using IE9 and have used rich text throughout the website - do you think this will be a problem.
Many thanks for any help.


----------



## OnTask (Sep 16, 2009)

For the photo images you would need to go to your My documents, Web Easy (if that's where your web easy folder is) and look for the Website name that you have the site currently saved as. Once you click on that folder everything should be in there. They are also on your FTP server once you save the website that you are building.


----------

